# What's The Best 32Gb Sd Card For Cm7 On Fascinate?



## the_kbar (Aug 19, 2011)

As a few folks here have discussed, CM7 and other AOSP ROMs are picky about which high-capacity SD cards they'll cooperate with. My 32GB microSDHC card is the SanDisk Class 4 card that shipped with the Droid Charge and though it works fine on the Charge and with Samsung-based Fascinate ROMs, it's a disaster with CM7. Usually within a day or so of putting it in the phone I get "SD card unreadable" or "damaged" errors.

Can anyone recommend a good 32GB card for the Fascinate? I've heard that getting a Class 10 card is a good idea, but I'd really appreciate some specific product recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is incorrect. That sandisk is an ideal card. There's absolutely nothing about SD cards that would make their performance rom-specific.


----------



## the_kbar (Aug 19, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> This is incorrect. That sandisk is an ideal card. There's absolutely nothing about SD cards that would make their performance rom-specific.


I mean, I'm not saying you're wrong, but here's my evidence:

-- 32GB card works fine with Droid Charge.
-- 32GB card works fine with PC.
-- 32GB card works fine with Fascinate on stock Samsung ROM.
-- A different card (4GB class 6 A-Data) works fine with Fascinate on CM7.1.
-- 32GB card does not work with Fascinate on CM7.1.

Also:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/34719-sd-card-damaged/page__pid__263166
http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/31342-sd-card-randomly-erasing/

Anyone have any other insight?


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with the_kbar, I have yet to get a 32gb sd to work with CM7 on my Fascinate. Which is weird, because I have the exact same card in my Nook Color with CM7 and it works great. I have tried 3 different brands with the exact same effect: the Fassy just will not see them unless I am on a TW rom. I wish someone could figure it out, I hate having to switch cards to try out a new rom.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

I work at an electronic store. I have put every single SD card we sell in my phone running miui and cm7. The biggest that I could get to work is an 8 gig. Didn't matter what class. So just buy an 8 gig. That's bout the only option


----------



## the_kbar (Aug 19, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> I work at an electronic store. I have put every single SD card we sell in my phone running miui and cm7. The biggest that I could get to work is an 8 gig. Didn't matter what class. So just buy an 8 gig. That's bout the only option


Have you tried class 10 cards?

Depressing stuff. I'll probably end up having to ditch CM if I can't solve this.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes. I did. If u can find one at Walmart buy it try it return it. Haha


----------



## sol671 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah same here, my 32gb sandisk class 4 doesn't work, but my 16gb class 2 samsung stock works perfectly fine


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

I had the same problem. I wound up trading my PNY class 10 32GB card (that worked on everything but i500 MTD roms) to a friend for a Wintec 32GB class 10 that works.

Does this mean that Wintec 32GB class 10 cards will work? I don't know. All I do know is that this particular one works in my particular phone on MTD (as did my stock 16GB SanDisk).


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

sol671 said:


> Yeah same here, my 32gb sandisk class 4 doesn't work, but my 16gb class 2 samsung stock works perfectly fine


My stock 16gb class 2 can barely make it 6 hours before it reads as damaged, happened to me 3 time at work just tonight. It worked perfect on all BML roms I have run but MIUI and CM7 HATE it...and therefore, vicariously, hate me. There has to be an explinaton for this somewhere, and I also wonder if it is much more common than it seems and people just don't say anything. If so, that would be a huge oversight for a "stable" release.....not really b****ing, just frustrated. It still beats TW though lol


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

TOPRAM 16gb Class 10 MicroSD Card ($27 on Amazon I think), working fine with 0 problems on CM7/MIUI/OMFGB/VGB/TSM/etc... I think this might be dependent on your actual phone, since my Class 4 SanDisk 16gb worked on this phone for the same roms as well.


----------

